# in the post about air rifles ..



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

in the post about the air rifles got one . it was bought up about the fact about beening stoped in vehicle when i had a air rifle..

out here in the state of ca it basically illegal not to tell a law enfocement officer about any weapons in the car..for they have a very stange sense of what is legal and what is not legal in there mind no matter what the state law says about the law ..

some of the officers have been caught doing illegal vehicle searchs and the local government basically saying that it ok to search the vehicle like that as long as they are finding something..

for they will add a extras charges againest you in the end and you lose your rights to have a firearm..

i have run into really cool officers and i have run into the the right there own mothers a ticket type of officers..

my car is a small smart along with haveing no trunk to lock the rifle case in so it out in the open when i have in the car..

so there i no way i can not have the rifle case out in the open ..


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. Bit more laid back here, but bein in CA I can see how ya got lots more problems then we do.

We got a few rambo cops but they generally don't last long. I think they move ta CA!

Sucks how they keep whitelin away at our rights. Don't know where it gonna end.

Good luck.


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

the biggest problem out here is that they are trained by the depts that everyone is wrong when it comes to your rights about when it comes to firearms rights..


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here in Calgary, I can leave my rifle in my Jeep all day, every day as long as I am being responsible about having it in my Jeep. The minimum is that the rifle must be unloaded in the vehicle but it is highly recommended that I put a trigger-lock (of some sort) on it while transporting and to put the rifle in the trunk. Well, being that there is no trunk, they change the recommendation to putting it into a case, hard-shell or soft-shell, doesn't matter.

I have never told any officer that has stopped me (for any reason) that I had a rifle in my vehicle, and, I have never been asked.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

hank2222 said:


> the biggest problem out here is that they are trained by the depts that everyone is wrong when it comes to your rights about when it comes to firearms rights..


Have you been to a training class with them?


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

yes serveral times as part of my job before i retired .. the only reason i am out because of a trial that the 9th had kicked back down to a local courts here in L.a area ..the 9th sent it back down to the local area court over the fact that there was to many wrongs and not enought rights in the case in the way the chain of custody along with how is was handle in the case.. so i been kicking around here for about year now because of the four people each getting there own retrial and along with beening told the by the state that the way it was done was our fault not there ..

the case of multi state drug trafficing from start in one state to multi state trafficing of the product..twice dureing the first two trial the local d.a. and a couple of people beside me who had come from another state or federal side on the case had butted heads over search and sizures laws and how they where handle at the time..

for we basically had said to them about the chain of evidence on several times need to be locked down and tight up on the other side of the court .. but it was not at the time so it comeing back to bite us in the bu--- over it ..

the locals do not like it when you start to bring up the socalled rights of the people when and dureing a traffic stops along with the fact the once it get into the court system you better be on the top of the game when it comes to searchs and sizure laws for they changeing everyday here in the United States because of the higher courts ...


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

plus i want to add this..

i have with me several of the Ca state motor and law enforcement code books when i go to this meeting and have bought up that the facts about how some of the depts are slideing around the law about propler search and sizure law.

out here i been stoped twice and both times it was over something as bogus as your rear taillight was not working and the other times because of my and girl iam seeing was kissing at a redlight ..

both time the officers could see into the car along with the fact that he was trying for extras tickets on the stop.. my biggest problem with the locals where iam at in the city of L.A area is dui checkpoints where they go fishing for extras .. 

i was once pulled out of the line when i told the officer no you can not seach the car .. then he went as so far as trying to get the drug dog to hit on the car .. then he said that the dog had hit on the car and he was going to search it ..that when i asked nicely for the drug dog handler to go and get the sergeant in charge of the detail and explain to the very nice sergeant what the guy had just done.

when he asked the dog handler did the dog hit on the car the dog handle told him no and walked off.. the nice sergeant said thank you and have a nice night and i drove off with watching the sergeant explain to the partolmen about beening in the watch commander office in the morning to explain why he did what he did..

i was called the next morning by the watch commander and ask what had happen and i explain to him the whole thing from start to finish he said that you and iam sorry that the officer oversteped his boundies like that .. i told i did not have a problem with the dui checkpoint the problem was the officer when told no you can not search the car became a person who was trying to use bully tactics to get you to search the car ..that was the wrong tactic to use on me ..


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like Kalifornia is a good place to stay away from. I have a problem with DUI checkpoints also. Not pointing the finger at you here but tooo many "law abinding people" who, just because they have nothing to hide, allow these kinds of things (DUI checkpoints, warrentless searches, etc.) and they're screwing all of us. What part of "probale cause" is so difficult to understand? If they (law enforcement) cannot give a good reason for suspecting criminal activity then they have no right to search your vehicle or home or person. 

We got pulled over one night for a cracked windshield! We'd just turned off the Interstate and pulled into a station for gasoline. When we left a Highway Patrolman pulled us over for a cracked windshield. My wife (driving) gave him a big ration of s$#t and I'm glad she did. We'd seen several drivers who were obviously drunk on the Interstate and this bozo was worried about a cracked windshield. Maybe the clown will spend a little more time getting drunks off the highway and less time hanging out at gas stations.

Every time a person is pulled over for some BS nonsense they should make life as miserable for an LEO as they can. Maybe they'll get the message.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mountianman A cracked window is a pefectrly good reason to stop a vehicle here and many times, especially around 1-3am, they are stopping you just to talk to you to see if you might be one of those many drunks that you saw. If you feel the need to be rude than go right ahead, but I think that the the old saying about catching flies with honey might apply here. 

Were you really so concerned about the drunk drivers that you called in their loaction? or did you just continue on your way? Or just feel upset that you happened to be the one singled out?

Hank, It sounds like me that you may have an axe to grind over personal issues. As far as transporting the rifle, follow the advise I posted in the other thread, before you started this one. Simply know the laws and follow them. The police know that not every vehicle has a trunk, but you are still allowed to transport your weapon.
Many cases are down graded here, not always for problems, but because the "lesser" charges can be handled in a lower court and it eases the work load for the higher court to deal with serious things like rape and murder. Normally everything the police do is taped. Bringing an issue to a supervisor should mean that the tape is reviewed to see what really happened. But every town is different. 
In this state the police don't need to explain the reason why they are doing what they are doing(pulling you over, asking you to step out, searching etc). Most times they will because most people feel better when the understand what it going on, but it is not required. I don't know you and you don't know me, so I'm trying to offend you, but to understand better. How do you know that there was no reason to single you out on that check point? How do you know that the dog didn't hit on your car? What is your level of experience with working dogs? every dog has a different responce. It's up to the handler to "read" his dog. That's why they train together and stay together.

I had an old jeep p/u that I drove for yrears. When I was selling it I cleaned it out real well to make sure that I wasn't leaving anything behind. I found 1/2 of a smooked joint and a few seeds under the ash tray. I never knew it was there, and it certanly wasn't mine, but there it was none the less.

If a dog would have walked around my truck it would have hit on it and an officer would have had every right to search the truck. When he found the drugs I would have thought that he was a dirty cop because I "knew" my truck was clean and I don't use drugs, but I would have been wrong.

Luckly I was never stopped in that truck, but it just goes to show that there may be more going on than you see. 

In this state they have to advertise when checkpoints are going to be set up, so it be wise for some one who feels the need to avoid the police to read the local paper, but every state is different. 

Anyway I'm done with this topic. We're not all going to agree on everything and I've stated my views. I don't wish to make this an argument.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Mountianman A cracked window is a pefectrly good reason to stop a vehicle here and many times, especially around 1-3am, they are stopping you just to talk to you to see if you might be one of those many drunks that you saw. If you feel the need to be rude than go right ahead, but I think that the the old saying about catching flies with honey might apply here.
> 
> Were you really so concerned about the drunk drivers that you called in their loaction? or did you just continue on your way? Or just feel upset that you happened to be the one singled out? ...


First: I live in Montana where they use pea gravel to "sand" the roads in the winter because the EPA is concerned about dust in the air. We replaced a windshield in our Cherokee once and took off for home. We didn't make it 50 miles before another vehicle threw a rock into our windshield and it cracked all the way across before we even made it home from the bodyshop. It's more difficult to find a windshield that isn't cracked than one that is.

Second: If this "officer" was concerned with getting drunks off the road maybe he should have been somewhere other than a convenience store parking lot. Simply being on the road between 1:00 and 3:00 am with a cracked windshield is not a good reason to pull someone over. We happend to be 100 plus miles from home with out-of-county plates. That should have been an indication that we hadn't been partying.

Third: we did not have a cell phone at the time and I didn't feel like making a call to 911 when w stopped for gasoline to report that we'd seen several vehicles we assumed were being driven by people under the influence of alcohol. It was night, we had no license numbers and only vague vehicle descriptions. The dispatcher would have gotten a kick out of the call! "We'd like to report several vehicles we believe were driven by drunks. We have no license plate numbers and one was a white pickup, another was a dark SUV, and another was a dark colored subaru." Like, what are they supposed to do? Maybe tell the highway patrol to put down their coffee, get off their butt and get to work?

We keep hearing about the overworked highway patrol so why dont' they quit wasting their time writing fix-it tickets and get the speeders, drunks and wreckless drivers off the road? If they want to write fix-it tickets maybe they should hire more meter maids.

Finally, if they think a crime has been committed then they should check it out. But to pull someone over because they're on the road at the "wrong time" and have a inoperative license plate light or cracked windshield JUST SO THEY CAN LOOK THEM OVER IS BS. What is this, the Communist States of Amerika? I know too many people who have been killed by drunk and/or reckless drivers to have much tolerance for clowns like that.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Cracked windshields are a way of life in Montana. We get it replaced once a year. Like MMM said...we didn't even make it home from the body shop the one time before another rock cracked it. (We're 60 miles from the nearest body shop).


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

no it not over personal issuse with the local L.A.pd dept it the stupid people who work there..the woman iam seeing is a L.A police officer and she and i had a couple incounters with a couple of the partolman in the one area where i live at now around the area of north hollywood ave..

one night when we where comeing back from her mom and dad house .. i had got sick from one of the kids and flu that they had ..so it passed to me ..that what i get for letting her kiss me..just kidding ..by the time we where leaveing around 1.am i was not feeling great and let her drive my car home .. 

i basically told her to get over to the curd quickly for iam going to be sick and need to throw up ..she did that and when i was out side the car throwing up in a the trash can ..she was calling her mom about what did her younger sister have and how did her mom fight the flu..

then a partolcar pulls up behind us and i get the whole are you drunk thing and when i tell that iam sick from something i ate between throwing up .. the two officer are telling us where the nearest hospital is and where i can get help .. then another partol car pulls up along with the other set of officer that just arrived on the scene automatic they go into iam a drunk mode.. for they are basically telling me to put my hands behind my back and so they can cuff me and take me in for public drunkness.. the first two officers are trying to tell the other set of officers iam not drunk iam sick ..

my loveing women :kiss:told them before they do that you might want to make sure he drunk .. they turned to her to see her badge out ..one was on the verge of saying something like stupid intill he saw the badge along with the other partol car was trying to tell them that i was not drunk just sick as a dog that night ..

the one partol car want the drunk arrest .. the first set of guys was cool and was trying to tell them also it was not alochol that was the problem for he was telling them that he smelled no booze on me when i was throwing up in the trash can ..

as we where in the hospital e.r that night i asked why the arrest for public drunkness and basically she said it a easly arrest for them 


the night that i got the non moveing ticket for kissing her at the stop light .. her partol sergeant took care of it for he was behind the partolcar when he saw us get pulled over at the stoplight ..when her shift was going out for breakfast that morning and when we got to the place we where going he asked to see the ticket and called up the others guys sergeant and had the sergeant come out and he explained what the guy had just done and then there sergeant asked for the ticket .. i told i would like to go to court on this one , miss j.. leans over and tells me to stop beening a d---head on this one in my ear and let the guy take care of it.. for i was going to make the two guys come into court and explain the ticket to the judge ..

the ticket was basically for interfearing with the flow of traffic on a public road .... it was word diff than that but that was the point of the ticket.

i can see why that inside the L.A.police Dept there is basically problems with some areas about the way the public is treated and some other areas is treatly like it big diff in the public view of the dept..


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I figure if you do anything in life that causes you to have to hire a lawyer for any unforseen reason, you've already lost. A lawyer can cost $300/hour plus. It takes big money to put one on retainer. And, if he does a half-arsed job, you can be totally screwed. Unless you have money to blow out your rear, keep your nose clean, don't give the police probable cause for any searches, any unnecessary interactions, and don't consent to any searches without solid probable cause and/or a warrant. If you get stopped, be kind, courteous, even tempered, don't say anything to arouse suspicion, and keep your hands where they can be seen. Be prepared for a routine traffic stop by having your license, registration, and proof of insurance readily accessible. 

It can also help to man up and accept personal responsibility and apologize for minor traffic infractions. Sometimes a sincere apology, a super brief explanation, and a pledge to watch your speed in the future can help. If it doesn't, pay the fine as required and take the life lesson for what it is.


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

i tell people come live out here for a few months and just watch the diff in the types of common sense policeing that you are used to ..

the whole thing got me about the one stop as my loveing girlfriend was explaining to the other two officers who came into the stop later on was thati was not drunk or i had drank any type of alochol at the time i was throwing up .. for if i take my pill and drank on top of it i will spend the night talking to toliet bowel goddness ..

so i do not drink and have not drink for over 25 years now..the biggest problem out here is the some areas the partol units automaticaly go into you are drunk or high when they see you beside the road sick ..

instead of take a moment to talk to the person or get the info from the other two onsite officer . the two want a easy arrest for the night ..

the ticket at the stop light was about they need to fill there ticket quote for month and it was a easly ticket..plus the sergeant walked back into the little coffee shop that we are at haveing breakfast and told me iam sorry and the ticket will taken care of .. plus the sergeant was a little p--- about them writeing a b.s. ticket like that when they where at least two calls they could be responding to instead of writeing me that ticket for a non moveing ticket ..

when i got a ticket for 100 in a 65 zone i took the bullet for i was doing the speed and got the ticket .. but when they find anything to pull you over and play the ticket game ..to me that a B.S type of police work and should not be done..


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

hank2222 said:


> i tell people come live out here for a few months and just watch the diff in the types of common sense policeing that you are used to ..
> 
> the whole thing got me about the one stop as my loveing girlfriend was explaining to the other two officers who came into the stop later on was thati was not drunk or i had drank any type of alochol at the time i was throwing up .. for if i take my pill and drank on top of it i will spend the night talking to toliet bowel goddness ..
> 
> ...


 cops are nothing more than tax collectors with a badge and when the states,country is broke, they'll take money anyway they can get it.


----------

